# Documentaries



## Devon8822 (May 12, 2008)

Does anybody know any good classical music biographies or documentaries to watch?


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

The ones that I liked:

_The Art of Piano - Great Pianists of 20th Century
Piano Extravaganza
We Want the Light
Conducting Mahler/I Have Lost Touch With the World
Evgeny Kissin - The Gift of Music
Glenn Gould - On & Off the Record 
Glenn Gould - Life & Times_

I think all the details can be found on amazon.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Look for Christopher Nupen's excellent series of documentaries, especially those regarding the members of the "Israeli Mafia" - Itzhak Perlman, Pinchas Zukerman, Jacqueline du Pré (especially her!!!), Zubin Mehta, and Daniel Barenboim. (the Trout documentary is interesting, but du Pré's documentary - about her relationship with Elgar's cello concerto - is absolutely stunning)


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Look for Christopher Nupen's excellent series of documentaries....


I recently viewed Nupen's two-part Sibelius documentary _Early Years/Maturity & Silence_ and enjoyed it very much; it also features Ashkenazy conducting. Much of the DVD running time, however, was spent "pimping" Nupen's other films such as those mentioned by World Violist, which in itself is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There is supposed to be an excellent BBC biography of Beethoven a bit more factual than Immortal Beloved and far more factual then Copying Beethoven. Then of course Star Wars was more factual then Copying Beethoven. I have not been able to find this alleged biograqphy however.


----------

